# what do you think?



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

I think its time for me to buy another car. I have a 1996 200SX SE and love it, but I need a four door car. I want to stay in the nissan family so I want to buy a Maxima. Im looking for an 1998-2002. I want a 5 spd and fully loaded SE. Which year would you guys recommend, since I can't decide. I'm open to any info that you might have. I know that the body style was changed in 2000.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

2002 SE, 6spd Maxima would be best. Staying within those years.
It's the fastest of all the years you gave...and in my opinion it looks the best.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yumm.. the 2002 are yummy looking.. even though i really like the 95-99 cuz jeff car is damn freaking fast !


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

i like that year also but dont like the tail lights that much. Is there any mod that can be done to them?


----------

